# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Impossible de se connecter  notre serveur distant IIS ! Une ide ?

## Cvbdev

Bonjour,

Nous sommes entrain de raliser des WebServices en utilisant IIS. Ces derniers fonctionnent trs bien...uniquement en local ! En tapant l'IP de la machine Hte ou localhost...

Depuis une machine distante nous ne pouvons pas nous connecter au serveur. Nous avons essay sur plusieurs plates-formes (Windows 2003 Server, Windows XP Pro).

Auriez-vous une ide du problme et sauriez-vous comment faire pour que nous puissions nous connecter sur notre serveur IIS distant ??

Cordialement,
Cvbdev

----------


## _Mac_

Je ne connais pas IIS mais ce que je sais c'est qu'il y a un paramtre de conf qui dit  IIS sur quelle interface (adresse IP) couter, donc vrifie ce paramtre dans les proprits du site (c'est l o tu dfinis aussi le port d'coute, je crois).

----------


## Cvbdev

Bonsoir,

Merci de ta rponse !  ::):  

En fait aprs avoir tudier un peu le problme on s'est aperu que a ne vient pas de l'interface d'coute. Bien que nous en soyons pas sre  100%...

Par dfaut il existe un compte qui s'apelle IUSR_{xxxxxxxxx} utilis par IIS. C'est le compte Web Invit qui est cens autoriser des utilisateurs  se connecter sur le serveur IIS, d'aprs ce que nous avons compris... 

Nous nous sommes aperu que si nous crions un nouveau compte, peut importe le nom que nous invoquions  IIS de l'utiliser (proprit IIS - Mode authentification), la connection sur le serveur par des machines distantes tait possible, aprs modification des paramtres ncessaires (permissions NTFS,....)

Par contre si nous gardons IUSR_{xxxxxxxxx}  (proprit IIS - Mode authentification), compte par dfaut utilis par IIS cela ne fonctionne pas. Nous avons des refus d'accs. Les permissions sont bien prsentes.

La question que nous nous posons est-ce que cela vient de IIS ? ou des paramtres du serveur contenant IIS ? N'y aurait-il pas des GPO  modifier afin d'autoriser le compte IUSR_{xxxxxxxxx} ? 

La dernire hypothse sur un point de vue personnel de m'tonnera pas au vue de la complexit de Windows depuis 2003 Server...

D'avance merci
Cordialement,
CvbDev

----------


## _Mac_

Ca dpasse de mille lieues mes comptences en IIS  ::aie::

----------

